

Blu-ray's DRM crown jewel tarnished with crack of BD+ - charzom
http://arstechnica.com/news.ars/post/20071108-blu-rays-drm-crown-jewel-tarnished-with-crack-of-bd.html

======
wmf
Too bad we have no technical details about BD+ or the alleged crack, so it's
hard to know what's true and what's spin.

